# Christmas Bay 4/23



## coastalmayham (Jan 14, 2011)

The tide was very low and there wasn't to much biting but I did make a video of the only thing I caught.


----------



## coastalmayham (Jan 14, 2011)

My left over live shrimp and the drum.


----------

